# HELP!! Vertex Illumina & Power surge



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

We had a flicker in our power where everything in the house went out and came back on almost instantly…….except for my Vertex Illumina. When this has happened before, it turns back on by itself to the proper spot in the program.

Now It won't turn on at all. Ive tried unplugging it and plugging it back in but all it does is flicker and turn stay off when plugged back in.

It should be protected against power surges by:

1) Surge protector on the house breakers
2) CGFI outler
3) Power bar with surge protection

Everything else is working (ATO, controller, MP10's etc.)

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try to unplug the output of the DC blocks to the fixture as well and wait for few minutes, then connect them back and then the power plug.

Also from the display, you need to accept the message it displays on the fixture.


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

I've unplugged everything and plugged it back in several times. No dice.

The light on the driver is on, but anytime the light gets connected, it simply flashes blue once and stays off. No message on the screen at all.

Im thinking the driver got fried?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Jamie of Vertex may be able to help.

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=641


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

there is a chance the power supplies got fried, if your not sure, bring it in we can test in store, we are authorized repair as well if needed. Jamie Vertex based in Germany so of limited help.


----------

